# Using the 1DX Mark II with only CF Cards



## expatinasia (Mar 4, 2016)

I am hoping to soon get my hands on a 1DX Mark II to test for a few days but as I do not have a CFast card I was wondering what impact using only Lexar 1066X 64GB CF Cards will have on the 1DX Mark II's performance?

To be honest I am reluctant to buy a CFast card just for testing purposes, although of course if I decide to buy then I would have to get one.

Is it only video that is affected, or still shooting as well? And if so, how?

Thanks.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 4, 2016)

CFast would be essential for shooting 4K video - I guess you'll be ok shooting full HD on the CF card. 

For photos, the buffer will drop from 170 RAW to 73 RAW. 

Unless you are into shooting an entire 100m race with your finger jammed on the shutter, you should be good


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks, J.R.

My RAW bursts are never normally longer than 3 or 4 pictures so I will never hit the 73 RAW buffer limit, never mind the 170-limit!

Still not being able to test the 4K is something I am going to have to think about as it would be nice to know how that works, and what it means to production/rendering etc.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 4, 2016)

Ask to test the kit that comes with the cfast card and reader, and not the basic camera only kit. 

If you do buy a cfast card, you WILL need it eventually anway.
Don't forget to get a cfast card reader too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> Ask to test the kit that comes with the cfast card and reader, and not the basic camera only kit.
> 
> If you do buy a cfast card, you WILL need it eventually anway.
> Don't forget to get a cfast card reader too.



You don't need a reader for a test, you can just plug the camera into a computer.


----------



## pwp (Mar 4, 2016)

If you're just testing it's scarcely an issue. Just accept the obvious that CFast will be much quicker and deeper. Card performance during a 1DX test will be almost the least interesting aspect of evaluating the camera. Interesting maybe, but hardly worth worrying about. It'll be FAst ;D

Enjoy the test drive.

-pw


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 4, 2016)

pwp said:


> If you're just testing it's scarcely an issue. Just accept the obvious that CFast will be much quicker and deeper. Card performance during a 1DX test will be almost the least interesting aspect of evaluating the camera. Interesting maybe, but hardly worth worrying about. It'll be FAst ;D
> 
> Enjoy the test drive.
> 
> -pw



I will be testing it on the job - and in many different scenarios, so it is important I get the most out of it, although as you quite rightly say the card performance will be the least interesting aspect of the few days.

The buffer on RAW images is not in any way important to me as my bursts are normally only for 3 or 4 shots max. I do occasionally go nuts and hold it down for a little longer, but that only tends to happen when I am tired and fed up!

But I am very interested to also test the 4K capabilities and to do that properly I will need at least a 128GB or greater CF card.

I may take Bennymiata's above advice and see if they can give me a CFast card too, though as pbd said I do not need a reader.


----------

